
Eric S. Raymond (“ESR”, co-founder of the OSI) banned from the OSI mailing list - throwaway8734
https://telegra.ph/Eric-S-Raymond-ESR-co-founder-of-the-Open-Source-Initiative-was-banned-from-OSI-mailing-list-03-03
======
downerending
This is very much worth a read, even if someone re-flags it.

